# do you have to tell ATO your rental income?



## peter111 (Jun 7, 2015)

I know a man rents his house to students, he made a lot of money.

he is in Sydney, he did not pay any TAX.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

peter111 said:


> I know a man rents his house to students, he made a lot of money.
> 
> he is in Sydney, he did not pay any TAX.


All income must be declared, he could be in for a big surprise when the ATO catches up with him!, though he may be cheating himself as negative gearing means he maybe able to claim more of his tax than he is making in rent.


----------



## peter111 (Jun 7, 2015)

The guy is a chinese, he rents his house to Chinese student sin Sydney.
he made a lot, he paid no tax.



+ now 16% houses in Sydney are sold to china, 
and it is similar in Melbourne.

in some area 80% houses were sold to Chinese.

The NZ, all the owners of 10 highest priced houses are chinese.

The politicians may sell oz to china one day.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You can report him to the ATO: https://www.ato.gov.au/Forms/Tax-evasion-reporting-form/

They will hopefully investigate him.


----------



## samredmond (Jul 16, 2015)

*sam redmond*

you should be declare Rental income to an ATO.


----------

